

Type level numbers and arithmetic added to GHC Haskell - dons
http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/ghc/ticket/4385

======
dons
Conal Elliott has a good overview,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/fnc80/type_level_na...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/fnc80/type_level_natural_numbers_ready_to_merge_into/c1h7c8x)

